# My band supporting Sikth Tomorrow



## John_Strychnine (Dec 4, 2006)

Anyone uk peope around hertfordshire wanna see us paly with the ulmighty Sikth? God i fucking love that band, cant wait!

Hatfield University Student Union £4 entry....

SIKTH
FELLSILENT
INTRA!

Doors 8pm!

www.myspace.com/fellsilent


----------



## maliciousteve (Dec 4, 2006)

brilliant! i only live a 15 minute walk from the Uni. I'll see if i can get some chums to come with.


----------



## John_Strychnine (Dec 4, 2006)

maliciousteve said:


> brilliant! i only live a 15 minute walk from the Uni. I'll see if i can get some chums to come with.




Yeh man please do!
would be good to meet you finally.
Got added last minute. Malefices guitarist broke his wrist, so we thought we'd pounce on it 

Anyway, hopefully see you there


----------



## metalfiend666 (Dec 4, 2006)

Nice gig to land dude, good luck with it!


----------



## Mr. S (Dec 4, 2006)

dang and i was gunna go to that since my mates at uni there, but alas i have lectures the day after  but have yourself a kick ass time man, sikth are pretty damn cool dudes too


----------



## Cringles (Dec 4, 2006)

good luck at the gig man, just checking out your band, im adding you! put some pics of the gig up to if ya can. i got to meet some of sikth when i seen them. everyones real cool, just the singers seem a bit 'odd''


----------



## John_Strychnine (Dec 4, 2006)

we've actually played with sikth before, but we had to play without a vocalist last time coz he had tonsilitus :|

but... this will be aweosme hopefully, and yeh they are savage guys, the vocalists are really cool when you get to know them aswell.


----------



## Cringles (Dec 4, 2006)

i did meet mikee and he was cool. im just a fan that got to the gig early, i got to help them move some equipment. then got kicked out for soundcheck cause some of them are weird about that could just tell some people didnt want fans there hehe


----------



## Shannon (Dec 5, 2006)

Lucky Bastard. Kick some ass! SIKTH is fucking insane!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 5, 2006)

Definitely. Sikth is one bad-ass band.


----------



## John_Strychnine (Dec 5, 2006)

Cringles said:


> i did meet mikee and he was cool. im just a fan that got to the gig early, i got to help them move some equipment. then got kicked out for soundcheck cause some of them are weird about that could just tell some people didnt want fans there hehe



From what i remember yeh, they were like that when we palyed with em aswell, also i think the singers dont like to soundcheck. 

Thanks shannon, we actually supported then last june, but our vocalist had tonsilitus so we ended up playing a 15 minute instrumental set, haha our roadie in the crowd did some of the vocals.

If anyone on here could down it would be wikked, to my knowledge its sikth's last show of 2006.


----------

